
Google's Eric Schmidt denies knowledge of NSA data tapping of firm - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jan/21/google-eric-schmidt-nsa-tapping-knowledge
======
Cbasedlifeform
Does anyone believe what this man says anymore? Just askin'.

